# (Help)Stacking reptile enclosures



## Bl69aze (Jun 13, 2018)

hey guys I’ve been watching lots of Kbrothers on YouTube and notice that all their large animals are in stacked bays.

For a while I’ve been thinking of setting up like this, as 3 large reptile one enclosures take up a lot of space.

I have a few Questions:
Are these suitable for species such as coastals and diamonds adults, provided you add a log? I was told snakes don’t really care, as long as they can climb around and stretch out?

If so I’m thinking of going 1800x380, is this big enough? I know they use them for their large olives and BHP so I assume so, but they have a lot of animals! So I can imagine they’d have to make space somewhere.

I’d be thinking of adding logs screwed in from end to end, possibly a divider from heat section to cool end, with a hole for them to climb Through, give them a bit of activity instead of being lazy. (That was a tip I got from my breeder)

Thanks  I’ll add more questions as I think of it


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 13, 2018)

Not the best design for arboreal's as they need height to climb.
That said I know of plenty of people who keep diamonds in much smaller spaces than I do I just don't think its appropriate for adults to be in anything smaller than 6ft high.


----------



## Bushfire (Jun 13, 2018)

A big tip Id suggest is have an appropriate width strip at the top of every cage to manage them enclosures bowing. Without it in time you will really struggle opening doors.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 14, 2018)

Bushfire said:


> A big tip Id suggest is have an appropriate width strip at the top of every cage to manage them enclosures bowing. Without it in time you will really struggle opening doors.



Do you mean like the “roof” to be thick?



Pauls_Pythons said:


> Not the best design for arboreal's as they need height to climb.
> That said I know of plenty of people who keep diamonds in much smaller spaces than I do I just don't think its appropriate for adults to be in anything smaller than 6ft high.


Good to know, I might have to rethink my plan.. can’t have massive 6x4x4 everywhere ahah


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 14, 2018)

Bushfire said:


> A big tip Id suggest is have an appropriate width strip at the top of every cage to manage them enclosures bowing. Without it in time you will really struggle opening doors.



There are other ways. I use a mid support, separating the glass so the front is like 2 double panes of glass with a support between.


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 27, 2018)

here's some that I made, 4 bay enclosures are 1800 high by 1200 wide by 600 deep, 3 bay enclosure is 1800 high by 900 wide by 550 deep. I put a false ceiling to hide the wiring. It's made from plywood and I used acrylic instead of glass to reduce the weight. To take care of the sagging shelf problem I just cut broom handles down to size to support the shelves. it's also on castors to make it easy to move. I have a sparky mate that did the wiring for $50. all up they cost me roughly $700 - $800 each for the 4 bays and maybe $500 for the 3 bay. Acrylic is the biggest expense.


----------

